# Videos auf Rechner übertragen



## jadranko (22. August 2005)

Hallo erstmal,

 ich habe folgende Situation:

 - besitze eine TV-Karte und eine Grafikkarte mit Video-Eingang (gelb)
 - einen analogen Camcorder, genauer "Sony Steady Shot Video 8 Handycam"
 - besize auch WinTV2000


 so jetzt will ich meine alten Videos auf den Rechner bringen und anschliesend auf DVD brennen!

 Meine Probleme:

 - beim Übertragen mithilfe von WinTV2000 ruckelt das Bild oder der Ton verzert sich im Laufe der Zeit


 Was soll ich tunn habe hier imForum schon gesucht und gegoogelt aber ohne erfolg


 P.S: ist die übertragung auch per Grafk. möglich und wie? Weil ich wollte mir damnächst eine SAT TV Karte leisten jedoch ohne Video Eingang, oder kann ich zwei tv Karten aufeimal benutzen?


 Danke im Vorraus


----------



## octo124 (22. August 2005)

Googel mal nach Adobe Premiere 5, dass war mal irgendwo mal als Freeware im Angebot, und teste es mal damit.


----------



## jadranko (22. August 2005)

wie geh ich bei dem Programm vor?


----------



## octo124 (22. August 2005)

Indem du das Handbuch auf der CD liest.
Andererseits kostet das hier dann Geld:
http://www.adobe.de/products/psprelements/overview.html
Hier die Demo:
http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/main.html#premiereelements
oder für "etwas" mehr Geld Premiere Pro 1.5
Hier paar Tuts:
http://www.wrigleyvideo.com/videotutorial/index.htm
Hier kleiner Abriss:
http://digitalvideoschnitt.de/forum/showtopic.php?threadid=4971&time=&pagenum=lastpage


----------



## jadranko (23. August 2005)

Danke

Das Forum von digitalvideoschnitt.de hat mir sehr geholfen

Ein Goldgrube für alle Anfänge in diesem Bereich


----------

